# Merlin Newsboy... old and new.



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Old frame, new fork. Titanium goodness. 

The fork is from James at Black Sheep. I had him built it stout so that the bike can be ridden hard... thus the beefy strut assembly.



















​


----------



## SimonConnell (May 11, 2004)

Wow! What's the small tube near the bottom bracket - cable routing for the rear brake?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

SimonConnell said:


> Wow! What's the small tube near the bottom bracket - cable routing for the rear brake?


Yeah - it has internal routing for both derailleur cables as well as the rear brake. The entry point is higher up the downtube, between where the two seatstays join it.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

That has to be one of the hottest bikes I have ever seen! That fork is incredible; about how much would one of those run?


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

WOAH... besides knowing how much it cost, how does it ride? Especially when compared to a titanium fork without the "struts"?

Thanks!!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the club...  
really nice fork! congratulation. i look forward to see the complete bike, because i know what you planned to do.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That's sexy.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

That has got to be the sweetest piece in your collection...and that means alot coming from someone with a Willits obsession.

Can't wait to see it out on the trails....geared or SS?

B


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> That has got to be the sweetest piece in your collection...and that means alot coming from someone with a Willits obsession.
> 
> B


I don't know about that.....










Unlike poker, one of a kind can be the winning hand in bikes......but when you have all the cards anyway it doesn't matter and Term plays with a full deck.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> I don't know about that.....
> 
> Unlike poker, one of a kind can be the winning hand in bikes......but when you have all the cards anyway it doesn't matter and Term plays with a full deck.


That's my favorite bike for sure! Can you believe it's still work-in-progress? I have very high expectations of the ride when it'll finally be done... hopefully next year.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

newsboymerlin said:


> welcome to the club...
> really nice fork! congratulation. i look forward to see the complete bike, because i know what you planned to do.


Better late than never, eh? It has been a long time waiting to get the "perfect Newsboy for me". 

BTW, do you have a Newsboy T-shirt to go with your Newsboy?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

fishy said:


> WOAH... besides knowing how much it cost, how does it ride? Especially when compared to a titanium fork without the "struts"?
> 
> Thanks!!


It all costs a fairly shiny penny.  ...and I haven't had a chance to ride the strutted fork yet. I've ridden plenty of other titanium forks though and this was completely custom to my specs based my experiences - so hopefully it'll ride *fantastic* for my riding style.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

TheRedMantra said:


> That has to be one of the hottest bikes I have ever seen! That fork is incredible; about how much would one of those run?


Thanks! The forks sort of vary on pricing depending on how you get them built, but this one was $625 as seen.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

whoa!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

terminaut said:


> Better late than never, eh? It has been a long time waiting to get the "perfect Newsboy for me".
> 
> BTW, do you have a Newsboy T-shirt to go with your Newsboy?


yes better late than never! 
nope, don't have a t-shirt for going out. the last i saw on ebay was a xs!  I saw you got a nice cap!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

newsboymerlin said:


> yes better late than never!
> nope, don't have a t-shirt for going out. the last i saw on ebay was a xs!  I saw you got a nice cap!


I have a medium and a large Newsboy t-shirt... I think we could probably work something out so that you can have the medium if you'd like.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bigwheel said:


> I don't know about that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Term has a straight flush: One of everything, all ti!


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Term has a straight flush: One of everything, all ti!


I _*will not*_ be outdone by Robin Williams!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Robin who? You'd need to be Robbin Banks to get up to the caliber of collection you have goin on. Some day I have to get the tour of your vault, I promise to wear a bib. 

Also Term, time to update the avatar with a new pic of Tia isn't it? I am sure she is much cuter now.....or better yet send along a few wallet sized!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You all are some high rollers.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

"Unlike poker, one of a kind can be the winning hand in bikes"

I'm out, I don't even have a pair of sevens.


Nice Ti porn BTW


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

forkin' A, Term!!!!!! that bike is real nice.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Robin who? You'd need to be Robbin Banks to get up to the caliber of collection you have goin on. Some day I have to get the tour of your vault, I promise to wear a bib.
> 
> Also Term, time to update the avatar with a new pic of Tia isn't it? I am sure she is much cuter now.....or better yet send along a few wallet sized!


The collection for titanium stuff is about done, I think. I'm fairly satisfied with the inventory. 

The whole experience of having Tia has been great! We enjoyed it so much that I've invested further in that area... and we're having a boy in April.  As for recent Tia stuff, for a funny clip of Tia's antics. Ignore the mess on the counters in the background. Even with regular maid service it's damn tough to keep things straightened up around here!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I could go on about how I have lusted after that frame since it's inception, but I would just end up all weepy and flustered. Damn fine ride, what else can I say?!


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I have wanted a Newsboy since they came out. I think I have a better chance of winning the lottery than I would finding a Newsboy for sale. If I find one used, I will need to have won the lottery to buy it!

Sweet ride though.


----------



## Pete000 (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW, OMG..That is a sweet fork. I also have a Newsboy in Large. I have been looking for a fork worthy of it for years and nothing yet. 

Anyone have a photo of Robin Williams ti springer fork? I saw it years ago when he rode it on David Letterman show. That thing is sweet.

What is your serial number?


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

some spam on terms thread...  
think you mean that fork


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

That springer fork is hideous.


----------

